# Separate Jobs for Couple??



## Big Dog (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi there,
Some background as I have lots of questions I am pondering so hopefully there is someone out there who can answer some or all! 

I have an opportunity to come and work in Mazdar City. The contract is worth approx £100k per annum but with no mention of housing which I understand is expensive.

1. Should I try and negotiate extra for accommodation? How much? £30k?

My partner is a qualified teacher although she has been out of it in the business world for a while. However, she may be able to get a teaching job with accommodation (we have a 10 month old baby). 

2. If she waited until we moved over, would she be able to get the same contract (overseas?) or would it be a local contract as they would not be recruiting her from the UK? If so, what difference could we expect in terms of pay and benefits??

Is it realistic for her to be able to get a teaching job once she is already there or do schools prefer to recruit from overseas regardless of the fact that you are an expat?

Having read a bit on the forum, I understand that childcare is very expensive pre-school. 

3. Are there nurseries or nannies? 

4. How easy would it be to recruit a nanny or bring someone with us?

We are currently unmarried, although would get married to as a formality to enable us to take up positions in the UAE. Would we be required to provide a marriage certificate as a condition of a job offer?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Hi there,
> Some background as I have lots of questions I am pondering so hopefully there is someone out there who can answer some or all!
> 
> I have an opportunity to come and work in Mazdar City. The contract is worth approx £100k per annum but with no mention of housing which I understand is expensive.
> ...


Hi,
Regarding accomodation allowance - the amount you ask for depends on what sort of place you are looking to rent (and the seniority of your position).
A one bedroom flat can be 60k AED per year and a 4 bedroom villa 240k AED per year.
Then you have 3% of rent as a municipality charge now in Abu Dhabi plus water and electricity costs.
If your "wife" was offered a teaching post that included accomodation - then in order for her to get a 2 bedroom place and you to live there - then she would need to produce an attested marriage certificate along with her other documents.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Big Dog (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks very much Steve. 

Can I just ask if you think it is likely my wife could get a job if she was already living there with me? Do schools prefer to recruit from overseas instead of locally?

Any pointers regarding pre-school childcare? Sorry to ask more questions...not sure how to get more responses to this thread!

Thanks.


----------



## AlexM1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Nothing to stop her trying now, but your wife will find it *much* easier to get work once she's out here with you.

For many jobs they want someone that can come and interview at a day's notice, or less. 

In terms of her benefits, it shouldn't make a big difference. They will have an amount of cash they are prepared to spend, and she will have an amount she is willing to take. That cash is a mixture of base and accom and travel and allowances. The mix will be different, but in the end the total number is what matters.

Yes, to sponsor your wife to come with you you'd need to be married. Without that finding work would be much harder (and if you lived together there's a real risk of being deported).


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Thanks very much Steve.
> 
> Can I just ask if you think it is likely my wife could get a job if she was already living there with me? Do schools prefer to recruit from overseas instead of locally?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Jobs will be available whether you are already in the country or hired from abroad.
There are plenty of nurseries in Abu Dhabi.
You can't hire a live in nanny as a single bloke - only ladies or married couples could sponsor a live in maid or nanny.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Big Dog (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Alex. That sounds more positive than I was expecting. Don't suppose you know anything in relation to my query about pre-school child care?!

Cheers.


----------

